# Dell Axim x51v won't sync



## hopkynz (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi,

I have a Dell Axim x51v that my pc can see, but Microsoft ActiveSync won't connect to. I can get an IP address on it, I can ping it, and it's in the device manager correctly. I've tried rebooting and I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling ActiveSync with no luck. I've also double checked the settings, making sure to allow the USB connections in both ActiveSyncs on the PC and on the PDA. Am I missing something? Any input would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## bpayne (Apr 3, 2008)

Did you ever make any progress on this? A friend is having the same problem and I promised to help him solve it. This is exactly what is happening with him.


----------



## hopkynz (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey bpayne,

I found that in her case, she was using Groupwise for her email delivery so I had to go to Novell's web site and download Groupwise PDA. Once Active Sync had something to work with, it was happy. I also had to wait until the PC she was connecting to was fully booted before connecting the Axim because Active Sync didn't like that either. Strange little program. Hope this helps you. If not, let me know and I can offer you some of the other stuff I tried.


----------



## jfm429 (Jun 8, 2007)

Yeah, I never liked ActiveSync. I quit using it LONG ago and just transfer documents/programs via Bluetooth. Saves a LOT of trouble!


----------

